# plastic trailer bunks



## Zum (Aug 15, 2012)

We use these plastic square tubes to hold lobster in and also to go around the outside edge of the pots so the wire stays coated longer.It's about 1/8" thick and it fits a peice of milled 2X4 perfectly.
Do you think it would work good as a slick on new trailer bunks?

I have a peice of cutting board(1/2"),that would do 6 foot bunks but by using this plastic I wouldn't have to counter sink anything and I might go with 7 or 8' bunks.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 15, 2012)

It should work just fine.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't see why not


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 16, 2012)

Long as plastic is not to soft.
I seen all the posts on how great PVC bunks work. So I though i would save money and go buy some pvc boards a nd make my own. I got 2pr.- 1"x4"x8' trim pieces for home, glued them together in pairs to make 2"x4"'s. worked great for awhile, but them my boat started settling on and making dents on the pressure points where it rode on them. Ended up making it harder to unload. Took them back off went back to carpet. Found out all PVC is not the same. Drilled into to inspect further it seems more porous once break outside skin.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 16, 2012)

I've looked at fence rail sleeves at Menards. There made to fit a 2x4 inside, you cut them in half and put them over your bunks.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 17, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've looked at fence rail sleeves at Menards. There made to fit a 2x4 inside, you cut them in half and put them over your bunks.



I've thought about these also.


----------



## fish devil (Aug 17, 2012)

:twisted: Self centering bunk caps work great. Get them at BPS or Cabelas for $50. They WORK!!!


----------



## Scorched (Aug 17, 2012)

Could you use the synthetic decking material?
I know it's expensive but you'd only buy it once...


----------



## Zum (Aug 17, 2012)

Those look good but BPS or Cabelas is a big shipping bill for me...


----------



## bluegillfisher (Aug 20, 2012)

I would try it and see if it works. I put a cutting board on top of my bunks and four years later they are still working great.


----------



## Zum (Aug 21, 2012)

I have the 2X4 all waterproofed,plastic peices cut but still debating.
Acouple things;
1st isn't a biggy thinking that the plastic isn't going to be tight to the 2X4 so it's going to hold water and probably rot just as quick as carpet.I was thinking a full length of PVC type material,then the water won't hold against the wood.I have enough for 6' bunks but wanted to go aleast 7' this time.Seen Poormans Boatwright bunks(on the site),he used the pvc lumber(solid),looked good.
2cd-I fish 99% of the time by myself,just wondering how close to the water before unhooking the winch....I mean some places I launch,the water is like a 1 to 1.5 foot deep for 15yards before it gets deep enough that the boat will come off.I wouldn't want it coming off to early and hiiting the motor.I suppose I could tilt the motor way up.
Then theres the retrieve,shouldn't be to bad except on steeper launches,hope I can leave the motor running enough so I can hook the strap up.
Just been so many years getting used to carpet,have a good routine going...except for them real shallow launches where I think slicks are going to help.


----------



## GrogHog (Aug 21, 2012)

The only part I see on the photos is that you are using un-treated lumber. It will rot very fast if not treated. I also put a coat or two of wood preserver on it before I cover the treated. The 2x4 railing cover is UV stabilized and will work very well. You will like it but remember if you are nailing or screwing it to the board to pilot drill it first as it will crack now or later from the fracture.


----------



## Zum (Aug 21, 2012)

Even though it would be covered,PT wood is not going any whre near my aluminum boat.
I've have 2 coats of waterproofing on it,just to use whats in the can,I'll probably put a third.


----------



## novaman (Aug 29, 2012)

Zum 
I think You hit the jackpot, I'd use 'em in a heartbeat. They'll let it slide easier than carpet, but will also scratch up a little over time, and lose a little of the slickness. So to me at least, it looks like a great combination to try. Heck, if You're not gonna try them, how will the rest of us know, how great they might be. Come on man, take one for the team :wink: Just tilt the motor up first. [-o< 

Novaman


----------



## Zum (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay,still havn't done this yet.
Was going to put them on but was alittle worried that the boat won't sit flat as there is alittle hump on the sides.


I routered the sides and still a gap.


Talked to another member about that pvc board and I figured I'd try that...but seeing as I already have some 1/2' cutting(6') board,I'll probably use this.


Ripped with a skill saw..wear hearing protection,it was loud.



Okay off to the rink again(kids tryouts) but heres a question.
Do you think I should try this decking,it's about 1 1/4" thick by 3 3/4" wide or just use the 2X4 I already have cut.I get these boards sawed at a local mill so there thicker then store bought stuff.I'll probably just use the 2X4 as it's about 1/2" thicker but I'm trying to get as low as possible and store bought 2X4 is only around, 1/4" thicker.


----------

